# CHEESE (with a little Wine and Beer thrown in)



## timshatz (Apr 2, 2010)

Adler gave me a nudge to start a thread about one of my favorite topics, namely CHEESE! 'Course, I've always been the kid, who, when nudged, would go off and do something stupid like toss a firecracker at the cop car just to add a little excitement to the day (note to readers of this thread, don't throw firecrackers at Cop Cars, they are much faster than they look and Cops tend to call other Cops when they are pissed. Dodging them is a real chore). And Cheese is one of my favorite foods. Toss in a little wine and you are golden, at least for a little while. 

The problem with an American starting a thread on cheese is it's a little like a Virgin starting a thread on Sex. Americans, and I fully understand that I am denegrating my own nation on this but what the hell, know next to nothing about Cheese. We grow up thinking there are 3 types of cheese, American, Swiss and Cheedar. The odd kid who's ancestors came from Italy may know about Provolone but they generally keep it to themselves to avoid being considered a freak. I don't count Cheese Whiz as cheese. It's not. It may be useful as intestinal lubricant or artery clogging materials but it's as close to cheese Saccarine is close to Sugar. Kinda, sorta but not really. 

So off we go on Cheese. I'll start the ball rolling with the first Cheese (outside of the above three) that I really got the Jones for. Fontina D'Aosta. Great cheese to cook or munch on. Though the link says a Chardonnay is good for it (not bad to tell the truth), I'm not a chardonnay drinker. More along the lines of a Sauvingon Blanc. Not perfect, but good. As for beer, have to be something on the lager end of the scale, lighter brew.

Fontina Val d'Aosta Cheese


----------



## rochie (Apr 2, 2010)

you should try Wenslydale cheese with thin slices of apple in a sandwich made with a good brown bread and real butter !!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2010)

Gruyere please. Sam Adams.

Point Reyes Blue Chz over ripe pear slices, drizzled with olive oil and fresh cracked pepper. Rodney Strong Merlot.

Manchego with Sherry.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2010)

rochie said:


> you should try Wenslydale cheese with thin slices of apple in a sandwich made with a good brown bread and real butter !!!!!




Goddamn I'm salivating. I hate you Rochie!


----------



## rochie (Apr 2, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Goddamn I'm salivating. I hate you Rochie!



if i could get a picture off my monile phone onto the work computer i'd make said sarnie and post a pic of it Matt 
on second thoughts might earn me a trip to the beach eh ? !!!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2010)

More likely earn me a trip to the kitchen.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2010)

I too am a die hard cheese fan, whether it be French, German, Dutch or Italian (hell from anywhere!). I love it just as a snack and I love it with a good wine.

I will contribute to this thread here in a little bit. First I must go outside and enjoy a beer with the neighbor while the sun is still up.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2010)

timshatz said:


> Adler gave me a nudge to start a thread about one of my favorite topics, namely CHEESE! 'Course, I've always been the kid, who, when nudged, would go off and do something stupid like toss a firecracker at the cop car just to add a little excitement to the day (note to readers of this thread, don't throw firecrackers at Cop Cars, they are much faster than they look and Cops tend to call other Cops when they are pissed. Dodging them is a real chore). And Cheese is one of my favorite foods. Toss in a little wine and you are golden, at least for a little while.
> 
> The problem with an American starting a thread on cheese is it's a little like a Virgin starting a thread on Sex. Americans, and I fully understand that I am denegrating my own nation on this but what the hell, know next to nothing about Cheese. We grow up thinking there are 3 types of cheese, American, Swiss and Cheedar. The odd kid who's ancestors came from Italy may know about Provolone but they generally keep it to themselves to avoid being considered a freak. I don't count Cheese Whiz as cheese. It's not. It may be useful as intestinal lubricant or artery clogging materials but it's as close to cheese Saccarine is close to Sugar. Kinda, sorta but not really.
> 
> ...



The funny thing is that what Americans call Swiss Cheese or Mozerella Cheese is not even Swiss or Mozerella. Mozerlla needs to come in a bag filled with Buffalo's milk...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 2, 2010)

This is no cheese better IMHO then freshly made Mozzarella


----------



## Geedee (Apr 2, 2010)

Gotta be Halloumi for me. Its a traditional Cypriot cheese normally made by a group of women in the village, from a mixture of sheep's and goats' milks. Every few days, once sufficient milk has been collected, it is heated in a large cauldron, and then rennet is added to start the curdling process. Once the curds are set into a soft cheese they are cut and removed from the whey and pressed. The halloumi is then re-cooked, which results in its firm, almost rubbery texture. Whilst still warm the cheeses are sprinkled with a mixture of salt and dried mint and folded and stored in brine. This folding process gives the cheese its distinctive shape.

You can eat it raw, fried, grilled, grated on pasta or with a big variety of fresh fruits. My fave way to eat is to drop a chunk of butter in a frying pan and chop the cheese into slices about the size of domino's and then lightly grill until just turning golden brown all over...then eat from the pan with a cold tinnie of F*st*ers.

Its also without doubt absolutely bl**dy fantastic when you stick it on the barbie and have it flame cooked......mmmmmmm.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2010)

with a ripe heirloom tomato, fresh basil leaves, some sea salt and cracked pepper with a drizzle of extra-virgin olive oil. I hate this thread.


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Any of the blue-veined gear
Had some today while I was out, it was an English brand and if I'd known I was going to be discussing it this evening, I'd have damn well remembered its name.

Did you know the Foreign Legion always finish a meal with cheese and coffee - it facilitates a more complete digestion of the entire meal (allegedly).


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 2, 2010)

Dammit............me too.

Now I have to go out and buy a ripe heirloom tomato, fresh basil leaves, some sea salt and cracked pepper with a drizzle of extra-virgin olive oil.

Looks like I'm making Mozzarella tonight.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks Tim! I love cheese but never know which is good or what and usually end up buying processed crap. Keep it coming guys. I'm making a list.

Oh and Tim being from Philly you forgot one - Cream Cheese!!


----------



## timshatz (Apr 2, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> with a ripe heirloom tomato, fresh basil leaves, some sea salt and cracked pepper with a drizzle of extra-virgin olive oil. I hate this thread.



Oh yeah, that's deadly! I'm oiff to dinner in about 20 minutes. That's my appetizer. Good call Matt!

Called Tomato Salad over here in Pa. Not sure about your neck of the woods.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 2, 2010)

Njaco said:


> \
> 
> Oh and Tim being from Philly you forgot one - Cream Cheese!!



Njaco, do you remember during the "Sally Star" show when they had that 6 second commercial for "Philadelphia Brand Cream Cheese"? I started to loathe that commercial so much that I can't stand Cream Cheese anymore. My inlaws and family love it. 

Guess it's inverse marketing. Nothing like pissing off a 6 year old and having him carry it for the rest of his life!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 2, 2010)

That's it, you clowns have got me salivating all over my keyboard. I'm off to get some cheese.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 2, 2010)

Just got back from the Cheese Store (Njaco, it's Downtown Cheese in the Readng Terminal Market, great cheeses there). All this talk got me going. Picked up the following:

Affinios- French cheese much like butter but more creamy. Really good on bread with a Pinot Grigio.
Petit Muenster- Stinks to high heaven but it is soooooo good. Another bread/cracker cheese but you can mix it with a very hearty beer or wine. This stuff has heart, you can drink 2 buck chuck with it and even that crappy wine will be ok. 
Swiss Raclette- Not the French variety, although it's good, this stuff is the Swiss which is a tad more in the bite perspective. Goes well melted over just about anything. If you have some left over beef or steak, cut it down into strips, put a slice of Raclette on it, put it on a cracker and give it a brief, 15 second nuke. Just until the cheese is semi to all the way melted. Serve with a Merlot or similar, maybe even a mild Cabernet. Outstanding! And, it has the guy advantage of being something you can eat standing up by the sink (fewer dishes to wash that way).
Taleggio- Semisoft and not as agressive as the Muenster, but good on bread. Once it gets to room temp, it has a good flavor. Go with a white (but this is the Wife's cheese and she's more of fan of it than I- I'm over my Taleggio phase, like listening to "The Knack", it worked when I was younger but now- dunno, just not into it anymore).
And my old standby- Fontina D'Aosta- Goes with everything. Cooks like Raclette. Good on sandwiches. I think of it almost like the American Cheese of the Alps. It just works well with everything. Not too strong, but it is a sharp cheese. Red, White, Beer, whatever, Fontina (in the words of "The Dude" from "The Big Labowski"), "Fontina abides"!


----------



## timshatz (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's a pic of the Muenster as there are a ton of Muensters out there.

WARNING! This cheese will assault your offactory senses at room temperature. Send the kids to bed, lock up the wife and toss the dog in the basement. This stuff is great! 

Sorry about the size guys, have to post in a hurry. 

Wife won't eat this stuff, IT STINKS TOO MUCH FOR HER (a true manly cheese).


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 2, 2010)

Man, timshatz, your only making this worse.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 2, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Man, timshatz, your only making this worse.



Doin' my best Aaron. Doin' my best!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2010)

My all time favorites...

Gouda
Bergkäse
Edamer
Buffalo mozzarella
Appenzeller
Gruyère
Emmental
Emmentaler
Gorgonzola
Camembert
Limburger
Kefalotyri
Anari
Ossau-Iraty
Parmigiano-Reggiano
Provolone
Muenster
Danbo
Kashkaval
Halloumi
Beaufort
Cheddar
Colby-Jack
Trappista
Feta
Kefalotyri
Tilsiter cheese
Blue Cheese (Various kinds especially Roquefort)
Havarti
Hirtenkäse
Rauchkäse

I plain love cheese! Me and my wife regular make a nice cheese platter and drink a few glasses of wine with the cheese. Whenever we get together with friends as well there is always a nice cheese platter.

I have a really nice store here around the corner that only sell's cheese. They have literally hundreds of different kinds of cheese to choose from.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2010)

timshatz said:


> Oh yeah, that's deadly! I'm oiff to dinner in about 20 minutes. That's my appetizer. Good call Matt!
> 
> Called Tomato Salad over here in Pa. Not sure about your neck of the woods.



Caprese Salad, my fine dining friend. Caprese Salad.

Mozzarella. Check. Fresh basil leaves. Check. Crappy hot house tomatoes wanting desperately to be the heirlooms they look up to in admiration. Check. French sea salt. Check. Whole peppercorns in a Turkish coffee grinder. Check. Obnoxiously expensive extra virgin olive oil. Check. And a splash of balsamic vinegar. Check. My wife a little inebriated and randy. My wife a little inebriated and randy? Hello…


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Caprese Salad, my fine dining friend. Caprese Salad.
> 
> Mozzarella. Check. Fresh basil leaves. Check. Crappy hot house tomatoes wanting desperately to be the heirlooms they look up to in admiration. Check. French sea salt. Check. Whole peppercorns in a Turkish coffee grinder. Check. Obnoxiously expensive extra virgin olive oil. Check. And a splash of balsamic vinegar. Check. My wife a little inebriated and randy. My wife a little inebriated and randy? Hello…



Yes I love a good Caprese Salad! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Erich (Apr 2, 2010)

come to think of it a nice cool glas of German white wine sounds great on a day of idiotcy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2010)

Erich said:


> come to think of it a nice cool glas of German white wine sounds great on a day of idiotcy



I drank a few Weizen bier, but a nice Riesling would have been nice as well.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2010)

idiocy and beer. A terrible combination, Erich. But today is rather fitting, isn't it. A most gloomy outcome for April 2nd.


----------



## Erich (Apr 2, 2010)

there's still time Chris, Matt !


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 2, 2010)

Heirlooms tomato that ugly looking thing, I hate them they have the shelf life of refrigerated Basil . Its really hard to get heirlooms of any quality at least here , by the time they get to the end user if stored correctly the chefs don't like em to work with. I work for a fair sized produce wholesaler/retailer so I have a grasp of the produce business .


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2010)

Erich said:


> there's still time Chris, Matt !



No there is not, buddy. Not for me. What is done is done.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> Heirlooms tomato that ugly looking thing, I hate them they have the shelf life of refrigerated Basil . Its really hard to get heirlooms of any quality at least here , by the time they get to the end user if stored correctly the chefs don't like em to work with. I work for a fair sized produce wholesaler/retailer so I have a grasp of the produce business .




Really... there is a place where tomatoes are worse than in the pacific northwest?!? 

I think that having lived in Alabama I got spoiled. Even the worst tomatoes in Alabama were better than the best tomatoes in Washington state.


----------



## Erich (Apr 2, 2010)

Heirlooms suck

Matt oh yes there is plenty of time for a good cold Bier or glas of wine ..... clear your mind man

ok I'm outta here, time to counsel another couple ......yee-haw


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 2, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Really... there is a place where tomatoes are worse than in the pacific northwest?!?
> 
> I think that having lived in Alabama I got spoiled. Even the worst tomatoes in Alabama were better than the best tomatoes in Washington state.


Getting a heirloom from the plant to the end user is the tough part , other then that tomatos do thrive well here I think Toronto and the Golden Horseshoe has the largest Italian community outside Italy and if we didn't have good tomatoes they'd leave


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> Getting a heirloom from the plant to the end user is the tough part , other then that tomatos do thrive well here I think Toronto and the Golden Horseshoe has the largest Italian community outside Italy and if we didn't have good tomatoes they'd leave


----------



## timshatz (Apr 2, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> My wife a little inebriated and randy. My wife a little inebriated and randy? Hello…



OUTSTANDING! The power of cheese (and wine, lots and lots of wine)!


----------



## timshatz (Apr 2, 2010)

Back from Dinner. No Caprese Salad Matt, so I went with a Ceaser with a smattering of Asiago (very sharp) on top. Main course was Chicken Cordon Bleu. Dessert was Dark Chocolate Tort cake but I stayed out of it. Dark Chocolate and Beer are just not a good mix. Have nasty dreams all night long. And given the option, I'd rather have another beer. 

Good meal though. Now the little one (3 yr old) screaming she doesn't want to go to bed and wifey wife is looking beat. I'm off. Good night to all, tomorrow is another cheesy day!

Sorry to hear you had a rough one Erich. If cheese is not available, there is always Vino>


----------



## Njaco (Apr 2, 2010)

Tim, haven't been to Reading Market in awhile. I have to go VERY soon.

Inderstand about the Cream Cheese. I have the same afliction for scrapple. (lets see who knows what the 'ell that is! )

Favorite cheese concoction: I grab a few Doritos, cut a hunk of Colby-jack on it and slightly smother with BBQ sauce (I prefer Hunts but whatever) and snack away. A good beer, this mess and a war movie and I'm in heaven.


----------



## rochie (Apr 3, 2010)

smoked Applewood cheese is also great we serve it in a ciabatta bread sandwich with grilled chicken tomato's and lettuce and mayo.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 3, 2010)

Outside of a nice blue cheese, the stronger the better, slices of wasabi cheese on thin crisp biscuits spread with a smear of salted butter and a touch of vegemite. Chuck in a couple of pickles and a nice chilled crisp Chardonnay and were cooking.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 3, 2010)

So far, muenster is my fav of the "real" cheeses. Can't say that I've experimented with many others, though. Wife and I are planning a trip to visit my brother and his financee in Italy next year, so my culinary experiences are about to be blown wide open. For local American cheeses, I really dig a good Colby-Jack.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2010)

Heirlooms don't suck if you grow them yourself - least the Brandywines that I grew last summer didn't (and it was a cool summer for tomatoes) 

Engineering tomatoes to "travel well" is an oxymoron. 

On a warm summer morning - nothing beats thick slices of beafsteak tomato with Greek feta, oregano, drizzled with olive oil salt pepper.

The Brandywines were great that way - plenty of flesh. They just matured too slowly 

(What DID we do before the Spanish came to the Americas ???? No corn, tomatoes, potatoes, tobacco, chocolate etc. )

MM


----------



## Erich (Apr 3, 2010)

don't forget the grilled mushrooms soaked in garlic butter or BBQ zuccini Michaeli.

anyone ever try Gush ? a mix of herbs, onion, diced celery, several cheese's into a rather thick but editable paste, the wonder on baked potatoes or a good French onion crackers with the special glas of white wine and a fine looking woman at your side


----------



## Geedee (Apr 3, 2010)

Okay...so far tonight, I've had no tea.....and three of my specials (double measures of Sweet Vermouth, Dry Vermouth, Jack Daniels, Grand Marnier, and a dash of Angostura Bitters...all in the same large glass no less !!), and half a bottle of a medium sweet Red from a local Winery (is that right ? )....and some Co-op Double Gloucester cheese.

Thought the cheese was pretty tasteless actually, much prefer a mature dontchya know !...however, my tongue lost all its senses at least an hour or two ago, so what do I know ? 

I actually have a strong desire to get some New Zealand Cheddar, but I doubt any-one would be open this time of night !

Oh well, soon be time for another Barbie...Mmmmmmm...home made burgers stuffed with a cream cheese (Philly, cos I'm on a diet...yeah righty !), chicken breast stuffed with a full flavour cheese and wrapped in bacon, chunks of lamb / beef with beer poured over them during cooking (C*rslb*rg is pretty good for this !) sorry, getting carried away there for a bit.


----------



## Erich (Apr 3, 2010)

Gary

sounds like you need the sack Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Njaco (Apr 4, 2010)

michaelmaltby said:


> Heirlooms don't suck if you grow them yourself - least the Brandywines that I grew last summer didn't (and it was a cool summer for tomatoes)
> 
> Engineering tomatoes to "travel well" is an oxymoron.
> 
> ...



We ate opposum with a side of saw-grass.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 4, 2010)

And perhaps a little dickcheese, Njaco?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 4, 2010)

nope, a slice of Fromunda Cheese!


----------



## timshatz (Apr 5, 2010)

Geedee said:


> Oh well, soon be time for another Barbie...Mmmmmmm...home made burgers stuffed with a cream cheese (Philly, cos I'm on a diet...yeah righty !), chicken breast stuffed with a full flavour cheese and wrapped in bacon, chunks of lamb / beef with beer poured over them during cooking (C*rslb*rg is pretty good for this !) sorry, getting carried away there for a bit.



That sounds really good. I'm not hungry right now but I'd go out and work up an appetite for that. 

How do you keep the burger intact while you are cooking it with the cheese in the center? Other cheeses, not cream cheese, they would work on this one?

The lamb and beef, is it like a shiskebob or is it more of loose bunch of chunks in a pan? Do you let the beer boil off?


----------



## timshatz (Apr 5, 2010)

Njaco said:


> nope, a slice of Fromunda Cheese!



Forgot about that one. American, Swiss, Chedder and FROMUNDA!(Fromundahere, fromundadare...)


----------



## Geedee (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey...
What cheese is made backwards ?
What cheese would you use to get a bear down from a tree ?
What cheese would you hide a horse behind ?

.....
Edam
Comeonbear
Maskapony
...


Yeah... I know...I'll get me coat....


----------



## rochie (Apr 5, 2010)

Geedee said:


> Hey...
> What cheese is made backwards ?
> What cheese would you use to get a bear down from a tree ?
> What cheese would you hide a horse behind ?
> ...



no way mate jokes to make a chef smile  !


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2010)

A few chunks of matured Tomme de Savoi, from the Savoi Region of the French Alps, with a nice bottle of Cote Du Rhone Villages.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 10, 2010)

Good call Airframes. Pretty much all Alps cheese there. 

On the whole, do you think Italian Cheeses are better or French? Talking around the Alps, within 100 miles of them. I


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2010)

Hmm. Difficult one, though I think I'd have to go with French.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2010)

I personally prefer the French cheeses, but Italian cheese is just fine. Especially the cheeses from the Alpine regions of Tirol.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 11, 2010)

I bought a Dutch Rembrandt just today. A little apple slice and I'm a happy man.

What are you gents paying for good cheese? I'm anywhere from $9.99 to $22.99 a pound. My Dutch Rembrandt was $14.99/lb


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh and in the US you can't buy un-pasturized cheese that is aged less than 60-days. So one of my favorite cheeses is no longer available here... Norwegian Knokelost. It's a light buttery cheese, not unlike a more firm Havarti, but highly infused with whole caraway seeds. Just wonderful served over a dark rye bread spread with butter and an cold shot of Aaqavit liqour to wash it down.


----------



## B-17engineer (Apr 11, 2010)

Cheddar Cheese............ mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2010)

Yep, all cheeses seem to be rising in price in the UK. Even an ordinary, mass-produced Cheddar is around £4 for about 250g or less. Oh, and Danish Havarti, I'd forgotten about that one! Yum yum!!


----------



## rochie (Apr 12, 2010)

yesterday at work we paid £16 per kilo for cornish yarg cheese thats wrapped in nettle leaves 
and just over £16 per kilo for quikes truckle chedder, which is about average for our suppliers as we dont really go in for anything to expensive as our customers are right tight ar**s


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> I bought a Dutch Rembrandt just today. A little apple slice and I'm a happy man.
> 
> What are you gents paying for good cheese? I'm anywhere from $9.99 to $22.99 a pound. My Dutch Rembrandt was $14.99/lb



Not sure. I never buy it by the pound. Cheese is very very cheap over here though.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 12, 2010)

Airframes said:


> A few chunks of matured Tomme de Savoi, from the Savoi Region of the French Alps, with a nice bottle of Cote Du Rhone Villages.



Funny thing Airframes, my Wife went out to pick up some French Munester for the weekend (this is back on Friday) and she ended up comeback back with Tomme De Savoi instead. Fresh out of the Muenster and brough this back. 

Either a small world or great taste buds eat alike.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 12, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> What are you gents paying for good cheese? I'm anywhere from $9.99 to $22.99 a pound. My Dutch Rembrandt was $14.99/lb



Same here. ($10-$25) It's not commonly available either. Just some shops here and there. In Europe, you can't swing a dead cat without hitting a cheese shop. Here, it's all linked in with a Deli or in a Supermarket. Horrible way to handle cheese. 

Also, there are parts of this country where the cheese is still the big three and nothing else. Rural counties and down south are absolutely horrible for cheese. Don't even know what it is. Sent an Lb of Fontina to Florida once to some friends with the intention of eating it with them when I got there and arrive to find out they'd tossed it because they thought it was bad.

Of course it was, you twit! It's cheese! 

Enough to make ya' weep.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2010)

timshatz said:


> Same here. ($10-$25) It's not commonly available either. Just some shops here and there. In Europe, you can't swing a dead cat without hitting a cheese shop. Here, it's all linked in with a Deli or in a Supermarket. Horrible way to handle cheese.



I have two cheese/butcher shops here in my town alone and we only have 1 main street! 

You walk inside and there are really hundreds of kinds of cheese in them. I love it!

I agree with you as well on the whole big 3 thing. I have found back in the states most people only eat or know Cheddar or Swiss. Which is a real shame. Don't take me wrong, I love a good Extra Sharp Cheddar as well, but there are so many more better tasting cheeses out there.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 12, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I have two cheese/butcher shops here in my town alone and we only have 1 main street!
> 
> You walk inside and there are really hundreds of kinds of cheese in them. I love it!
> 
> I agree with you as well on the whole big 3 thing. I have found back in the states most people only eat or know Cheddar or Swiss. Which is a real shame. Don't take me wrong, I love a good Extra Sharp Cheddar as well, but there are so many more better tasting cheeses out there.



Savages! I am a cheese lover in a nation of three cheese savages!

Once a year I have to fly back to the motherland of cheeses to get a fix and moral support for the coming year. Something of a camel in a cheese desert. In the words of Col Kurtz, "The horror....the horror".


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 12, 2010)

Not quite europe but I've got about 5 shops within 5 miles , but a thing I've noticed is the number of US folks that cross to buy bread , at least on the niagara frontier there seem do be lack of bakeries in the US, nothing beats a loaf still warm from the oven


----------



## timshatz (Apr 13, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> Not quite europe but I've got about 5 shops within 5 miles , but a thing I've noticed is the number of US folks that cross to buy bread , at least on the niagara frontier there seem do be lack of bakeries in the US, nothing beats a loaf still warm from the oven



One of the better times to put a soft cheese on bread is when the bread is still warm. The heat of the bread melts the cheese and the flavors meld. A really good one is Affinois. If the bread is cool or room temp, you can nuke the bread and cheese for about 10 seconds to get the same affect. 

Fromager d'Affinois - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

